# Am I able to work at two Targets at once?



## anakinskywalker (Dec 10, 2021)

Don’t want to get into any details. I currently live in California and moved here a year ago. I live here with my SO, but I am wanting to move back home to be with family and also come visit here when I’m able to, I am on demand here so I know you only have to work once every 6 months, am I at all able to do on demand at another Target as well as the one I work at now? Thanks in advance. Just wanted to see if anyone knows here.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 10, 2021)

College students at our store work at 2 different Targets, so I'd guess yes


----------



## anakinskywalker (Dec 11, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> College students at our store work at 2 different Targets, so I'd guess yes


that’s right, same with my store. i’ll talk with my HR thanks!


----------



## MrT (Dec 11, 2021)

There are future plans for you to be able to pick up shifts at other stores but who knows when that will happen


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 11, 2021)

MrT said:


> There are future plans for you to be able to pick up shifts at other stores but who knows when that will happen


Just OD tms or everyone?


----------



## MrT (Dec 11, 2021)

Planosss enraged said:


> Just OD tms or everyone?


I believe its everyone.  Idr exactly but i know it was apart of the training when they rolled out the mytime app.


----------

